# Exporting a Finale piano score into a Finale orchestra score



## bcarwell (Jan 27, 2016)

I have recorded some piano measures in a Finale 2012 project having just one piano grand staff and nothing else.

I now want to import all the piano notes into an existing empty piano grand staff of a Finale orchestra piece.

Can I do this and if so how ? I know I can export the piano project as a MIDI file and import it into the orchestra piece, but how do I make it import onto the existing piano staff of the orchestra piece.

Or in the alternative is there a way to cut or otherwise take a chunk (e.g. the piano music) from a first Finale project and paste it into a second Finale project ?

All the tutorials and information I see are just for converting a MIDI file into a score where none existed before. But I've already got a Finale orchestral score as the target and it already has the appropriate (empty) grand staff.

And what if there are already some piano notes in the piano staff of the orchestral score and I just want to tack onto the end of them the additional notes taken from my Finale piano piece ? How do I make the notes start at the end of the existing piano notes in the orchestral score (e.g. avoid overwriting the existing notes during the import) ?

Bob


----------



## Luke W (Jan 27, 2016)

Unless I'm misunderstanding, it sounds like you just need to move material from one Finale file to another. If that's the case, you can just copy the measures in the piano file with the selection tool, paste them into the appropriate measures of the orch file. No need to convert to midi or anything.


----------



## bcarwell (Jan 27, 2016)

Will answer my own question after looking and poking around more- its as simple as cut and paste. I had no idea you could cut from one score and paste into the other. DOH.

Bob


----------

